# Nigerian Dwarf Goat Club



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

[attachment=0:1e6qg6fx]NUHome1.jpg[/attachment:1e6qg6fx]
NIGERIANS UNLIMITED

You are invited to join an innovative Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goat Club.
We are an informal, friendly group whose main goal is co-sponsoring AGS sanctioned ND shows throughout the United States under the club's insurance umbrella.

We meet several times a year in New Jersey, but conduct most business over the internet.

Dues are $25.00 per year

Contact Gail Putcher
[email protected]

Visit our website at http://www.nigeriansunlimited.net


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. Pretty cool!  Thanks for sharing Stacey.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Stacey, the link doesn't work, I think I see the problem (spelling unlimited), I'll try it. This is something I was "mulling over". My area needs a goat club too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Di - I just copied and pasted and didnt even look.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmm - interesting - may need to look into that


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cost a small fortune to join all these Nigerian clubs. ANDDA, AGS, ADGA, NDGA, SCDGA, GADGB, good gosh you could buy a goat for the renewals and joining fees they all incur.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if you have a club already in your area then you are all set. But many of us dont have clubs to be a part of.


----------



## kathyg (Jul 28, 2009)

Are there any Nigerian Dwarf Goats available here in the UK ? Does anyone know ? I think they are just so gorgeous.
I understand here in the UK all you can get is a pygmy (no specific breed). I'm new to all this so maybe I have been told wrongly.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in it!! When is the next meeting? you can pm me


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

kathyg said:


> Are there any Nigerian Dwarf Goats available here in the UK ? Does anyone know ? I think they are just so gorgeous.
> I understand here in the UK all you can get is a pygmy (no specific breed). I'm new to all this so maybe I have been told wrongly.


My friend ives in the UK, she hasnt been able to find any Nigerians yet


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bree I am sure your mom will let you know when the next meeting is once the email goes out 

I am not aware of any meeting dates at the moment. Probably wont have anythign till after the shows


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok thanks Stacey!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, today's Pet of the Day is a little Nigerian Dwarf goat! I'll let her owner know about this, and if you want to see her, go to http://PetoftheDay.com - or after today, her archive page is

http://PetoftheDay.com/archive/2010/August/09.html


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of a ND goat group that kids can join somewhere aaround Redding,CA 


:whatgoat:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

...Or Western Washington??


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

Anything in the Deep South (I'm in North Alabama, way willing to drive a couple of hours or more for meetings, shows etc).


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

How do I find out more about the Nigerian Unlimited goat club? the web site doesn't work


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Contact Gail Putcher. Her contact should be in the AGS registry because she is a life member


----------

